# Another 1st Generation Student



## NYFIGHTSOURCE (Mar 30, 2017)

Pete Jacobs passed away.   He trained under Bruce Lee.   I never personally trained with him.   I have heard many good stories and he was good at JKD.   He trained a few people privately via his garage.   And in my opinion those small schools you usually get the most out of training in a small environment.

In this picture from left to Right....
Jerry Poteet...(Passed)
Daniel Lee (Passed)
Bruce Lee (Passed)
Steve Golden 
Pete Jacobs (Passed)
Bob Bremer (passed)


----------



## Jenna (Mar 30, 2017)

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> Pete Jacobs passed away.   He trained under Bruce Lee.   I never personally trained with him.   I have heard many good stories and he was good at JKD.   He trained a few people privately via his garage.   And in my opinion those small schools you usually get the most out of training in a small environment.
> 
> In this picture from left to Right....
> Jerry Poteet...(Passed)
> ...


Is sad according to your note there are not many out of that little picture still going? I do like to look at those old photos of back in that time.. sad to know some one passes.. and but thank you for sharing that photo


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------

